# thanks guys



## douglaslizard (Sep 28, 2008)

well its been a couple a couple of days since i posted i think since wed. or thursday but im back .i was trying to get everything ready for a small local comp. down here well after  lots of work and lack of sleep im happy to say  my brother and i took home first place trophy a hundred dollar gift card a gift basket and entrance into the championship in oct. i couldnt have done it without the help of you guys so thanks


----------



## doctor phreak (Sep 28, 2008)

well a " BIG CONGRATS " to ya..job well done...but you know no pics it didn't happen....lolololol....j/k....good job


----------



## douglaslizard (Sep 28, 2008)

but you know no pics it didn't happen....lolololol....j/k....good job






[/quote]
  im trying to get some pics  how bout i just put the trophy right next to the computer and if you try really hard. you might see it


----------



## capt dan (Sep 28, 2008)

great job.  Glad to hear that ya got it done!  Awefull nice  to thank all the good folks here too!

Good luck in the championships. Gonna hafta kick it up a knotch for that one!


----------



## krusher (Sep 28, 2008)

congratulations, it's a good feeling to know what you made is "officially" better than everybody elses.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 28, 2008)

Way to go. Great Job.


----------



## smokebuzz (Sep 28, 2008)

Congrats Doug, your hard work has paid off.

I hope your team name was'nt "The Gater Smokers", cuz ,uhh, that would be MISSISSIPPI.  Sorry had to be said.

AND GOOD LUCK FOR THE CHAMPIONSHIP, the bbq


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 28, 2008)

Congradulations. Keep up the great work and the thin blue smoke.


----------



## bbq bubba (Sep 28, 2008)

I guess i missed the original thread, but i'll tell you right now....





By imn88fan


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 29, 2008)

Doug congrats I'm glad to hear all your hard work paid off


----------



## richtee (Sep 29, 2008)

Dang  I missed this thread!  WooHOO! Well done!  A beer on me!  |_|0


----------



## douglaslizard (Oct 2, 2008)

okay maybe this will work  i am the one in the black and green shirt and straw hat


----------



## richtee (Oct 2, 2008)

What's yer twin bro holding? An Easter basket?  ;{)


----------



## douglaslizard (Oct 2, 2008)

it was a gift basket that had sauces gift cards measuring spoons aprons hats tablets and such and he is actually 15 yrs older than me


----------



## flyin'illini (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice work you all.  






Buzz...  very funny.


----------



## fatback joe (Oct 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 2, 2008)

Way to go Douglaslizard
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Isn't it good to know you're the best!!!


----------



## richoso1 (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats to you and your brother, always nice to know that someone is being rewarded for a good smoke and Q too!


----------

